# lottelo.at - Umstrittenes Gewinnspiel aus Österreich



## Wembley (1 Februar 2010)

Das muss man auch einmal schaffen. Kaum eine Woche am Start, schon kümmert sich der Konsumentenschutz um einen.

Die "Idee" dahinter: Man übermittelt die Nummer eines Freundes an eine Mehrwertnummer (man zahlt selber, und der Freund nix) und nimmt dann an der täglichen Ziehung teil.
Gezogen wird aus einem Pool aller in Ö theoretisch möglichen Nummern (12 Millionen Stück sind das) für den Millionengewinn und die anderen Preise. Wenn die Nummer des Freundes dabei ist, hat er gewonnen. Es ist aber wohl in den allermeisten Fällen einen Nummer, die gar nicht mitspielt (und daher auch nicht gewinnt) oder auch eine, die gar nicht existiert.

Die Werbung ist auch so aufgebaut, dass man suggeriert, man würde einem Freund einen Gefallen tun. Dieser würde sich dann vielleicht revanchieren...

Was das außerdem noch datenschutzmäßig bedeutet, brauche ich hier nicht näher zu erläutern.

Aber nicht nur die Konsumentenschützer, sondern auch das Finanzamt interessiert sich schon für die. Grund: Es könnte nicht ganz im Einklang mit dem Glücksspielsgesetz stehen.

Hier ein Bericht dazu:
"Lottelo" im Visier von Konsumentenschützern und Finanz - Telekom - derStandard.at ? Web


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: lottelo.at - Umstrittenes Gewinnspiel aus Österreich*

I4G Beteiligungs- Management GmbH, Wien, Wien - FirmenABC.at
alle beteilgten Namen sind hier unbekannt, mit Ausnahme eines technischen Dienstleisters - DIMOCO. Ach, *die* mal wieder...


----------

